# Need help on WRX transmission adapter plate



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

ehansen007 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions for mating an HPEV AC motor to a 2003 Subaru WRX transmission.



I remember seeing a subaru outback conversion thread, and I think they fabbed their own because it was pretty deep and CanEV.com had not done one yet. You might be able to search them out and find out who fabbed the adaptor and hub for them....

I didn't see anything on DIY, but did find a site that looks pretty good for a guy doing a WRX
http://www.electricsubaru.com/


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

You still Looking for help manufacturing this part?

I can Fabricate these sorts of parts, I've recently Just mapped out a Civic gear Box for my own Adapter plate.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Ellrot said:


> You still Looking for help manufacturing this part?
> 
> I can Fabricate these sorts of parts, I've recently Just mapped out a Civic gear Box for my own Adapter plate.



...not at the moment. The subaru WRX is a popular car in my town with the young professional set that ski/bike or live in the mountains, so I am anticipating I may get asked to do one eventually. I'm just looking for a source for an adaptor to have it on file when needed.


----------

